

Building a cheat bot - StylifyYourBlog
https://medium.com/@mattshepcar/building-a-cheat-bot-f848f199e76b

======
stegosaurus
Very cool. I love Kuru Kuru Kururin! (shame about the complex name and the
awkward acronym :P)

Another strategy that I'm wondering if the author explored is to use basic
colour detection to find the edge of the map, the orientation and speed of the
stick. It might be that it changes too often or is non-unique (the game is
very exciting and colourful...).

That way, the 'bot' would not ostensibly be cheating, it would not have access
to information that a human doesn't - it would just have the benefit of
perfect motor skills.

Hacking in and reading RAM is brilliant, though.

edit: Thinking about it a bit more, I suppose you're not really gaining
anything by knowing the map ahead of time; you can map it over time by
traversing; and if I recall correctly there is a way to detach the camera and
look around.

------
xrstf
This is more of a Tool Assisted Speedrun (TAS) than a cheat bot. I haven't
read through the entire article, but it seems he's not using intended helpers,
but rather exploits glitches. Not saying that this is any less of an
achievement, though.

Obligatory Awesome Games Done Quick reference:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWa5GPb9fw8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWa5GPb9fw8)
("AGDQ 2015 TASbot taking over Pokemon Red, and MORE", 9Min, SFW)

~~~
PhoenixWright
His first video doesn't seem to exploit any glitches. His second video is
clearly exploiting game glitches.

